# Grand Piano Felting Tips



## jamess199 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey all,

Looking at getting a Steinway grand felted temporarily in the LA area....
Can anyone recommend such a service, or any tips/advice would be hugely appreciated!

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## TimCox (Jan 23, 2019)

Get some felt strips from a fabric store and fasten them between the hammers and the strings? Not very glamorous but it's the cheapest solution


----------



## Joe_D (Jan 23, 2019)

I am a piano technician. This is a more complex challenge than it seems, especially because letoff (the point at which the motion of the key and wippen stop propelling the hammer, leaving it free to fly towards the string using its inertia) must be adjusted if you put anything between the hammer and the string. This reduces your ability to play very softly (paradoxical, I know) when the felt is not engaged. Also, the felt must fight gravity as it stay very near but not touching the strings. If it touches them other than during hammer impact, they can't vibrate freely.

There is a commercial felt muffler rail that can be engaged and disengaged freely. It is complex to have fabricated and installed and must be installed by a skilled piano technician. I have not installed one, and don't know the price. Here's a link:

http://www.grandpianomuffler.com/GrandPianoMuffler/Welcome.html


----------

